# Which is the best option to show funds for Canada PR?



## jiteng02 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dear All,

I have to show Rupees 8 Lac as funds available for filing Canada PR, please guide me to best option in India.

A no. of people advise me to show fixed deposit, but in FDs, the banks deduct TDS (Tax deduction at Source) which govt. refunds only after one year.

Please guide me, its urgent.

Thanks

Jitender Verma
09814008830[/FONT]


----------

